# Consulta por automatico para motor electrico (Solucionado)



## pablo1234 (May 30, 2009)

Hola que tal, tengo una consulta. Resulta que tengo un motor que funciona con 3v (esos que vienen en los juguetes de lo niños). Quisiera que el mismo se prenda durante 60 seg aproximadamente y luego se apague.

Buscando por internet encontré este esquema que sirve para un automatico de luces de pasillo. ¿Que modificaciones le tendria que hacer para lograr el efecto que busco?







Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## latino18hvm (May 30, 2009)

y para que queres que haga esta funcion


----------



## alexus (May 30, 2009)

exacto, describi bien lo que pretendes, 

el circuito que adjuntas, es para potencia, se puede hacer claro.


----------



## pablo1234 (May 30, 2009)

Pues para hacer andar el motor durante unos segundos determinados. Por ejemplo, ponemos esta unidad que controla el paso de la electricidad en un avion de madera balsa y tendría 30 segundos de funcionamiento del motor y luego se detendria para que el avion planee.

Si deseo que en lugar de trabajar con 3v quisiera que trabaje con 9v que modificaciones hay que hacerle, ya que como han comentado ese modulo es para manejar potencia mas elevada.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (May 30, 2009)

primero, si haces andar el 555 con 3v,. decime como! 

el 555 trabaja con una tension de entre 8v y 18v (generalmente), ni menos ni mas.

segundo, si es para un aeromodelo, no creo que lo hagas subir en 30 segundos, y menos con un motor de esos... por algo inventaron los brushles.

no es para potencia mas elevada! 

es para motores de alterna! y los "bornes" que indican 220v?

no ves el triac?


----------



## pablo1234 (May 31, 2009)

Hola Alexus, muchas gracias por los datos.

Te paso a comentar que el ejemplo que di en el mensaje anterior era eso, solo un ejemplo que me solicitaban los usuarios. Solo quiero hacer andar el motor durante unos segundos de manera autonoma y que luego de esos segundo se detenga. Solo quiero llevar adelante este proyecto con fines experimentales y por curiosidad. 

Con respecto al voltaje de trabajo del 555, en el segundo mensaje que escribi aclaré que queria trabajar con 9v. Por supuesto que vi el triac, el motor es de corriente continua. 

Solo busco si me pueden indicar que modificaciones hay que realizarle al circuito original para trabajar con 9v.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

ok...

otra cosa, vos decis, que ande unos segundos y se apague y no vuleva a arrancar hasta que le des otra orden?


----------



## micho300 (May 31, 2009)

busca un circuito temporizador ..hay muchos, y luego solo gradualo en el tiempo que quieras.....de preferencia buscate un motor de 9  ó 12 voltios  continua, porque la mayoria  de los circuitos electronicos trabajan  con esos voltajes....la proxima ves que perguntas  especifica mejor tu pregunta o  se enredaran


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

yo lo voy entendiendo sin problemas, es mas estamos puliendo la idea, para eso estamos!


----------



## pablo1234 (May 31, 2009)

Hola que tal, hice caso al consejo de micho300, busqué un temporizador con el 555 y encontré este en esta misma pagina:






Segun pude ver en otra pagina, la salida que otorga el 555 es de 1,7 v menos al de entrada al circuito. Esto es asi?
Para que no ocurra ese efecto se puede utilizar un relay, al mismo tiempo se obtendria un beneficio, ya que no exigiria tanto al integrado.

Espero sus opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

no te va a servir, es un astable, busca MONOESTABLE, acordate de tu ejemplo, sube el avion, y el motor se apaga.

con ese circuito este siempre prende, apaga, prende, apaga. 

a las ordenes.


----------



## pablo1234 (Jun 1, 2009)

A ver si la tercera es la vencida   . Me parece que este circuito si me serviria, tambien es de esta misma pagina.





Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 1, 2009)

eso es!  

tenes que agragar un transistorparta que maneje el motor, asi la corriente que consume el motor no pasa por el 555, o no es requerida de la salida del 555.


----------



## pablo1234 (Jun 3, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias Alexus y a todos los usuarios por la ayuda que me dieron. Solo falta armar comprar los componentes y armar el circuito.

Saludos

PD: No respondí antes ya que no recibí notificación en el email


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

en todo caso lo pondria al reves, comprar, armar...

jajajaj

solucionado entonces?

modifica el titulo y agregale (solucionado)!


----------



## pablo1234 (Jun 3, 2009)

Si es verdad, escribí cualquier cosa.   

Saludos

PD: En cuanto tenga algo de tiempo lo armo y subo fotos y poque no videos.


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

te felicito, y a las ordenes!


----------

